
Show HN: Clean your email lists right in your browser - p12dpraneeth
https://mailswift.io/list-cleaner/
======
p12dpraneeth
Hello Everyone,

Almost all of us are familiar with the challenges of keeping our email lists
clean. Keeping your lists clean not only helps maintain your sender reputation
but also decreases unnecessary costs and frustrations.

However, though not complex, it is extremely tedious and time consuming to
keep an email list clean. Especially if you have a growing subscriber base and
the tools you use do not have required checks in place.

We were also in such a situation with our mailing lists and that is when we
built a list cleaner that is useful yet simple while respecting privacy by
design.

Our list cleaner works right in your browser, ensuring that your subscriber
data does not leave your computer. You can also save your original list with
detailed diagnostic style comments. Check it out ([https://mailswift.io/list-
cleaner/](https://mailswift.io/list-cleaner/))

What it does \- Weeds out duplicates \- Removes all emails with invalid TLDs
(There are 1543 Known TLDs) \- Detects high risk domains (We currently track
3753 High Risk Domains) \- Filters emails with bad syntax

What it doesn't do \- Deliverability Check \- Detect Catch all \- Detect spam
traps/honey pots etc.

More Info: \- It is a free tool \- The tool comes with complete data security
\- The tool is GDPR/Privacy laws compliant by design

------
pkallberg
This is awesome, congrats p12dpraneeth! I love that this runs directly in the
browser so I can keep my data private. Will it brick my browser if I run it on
a 100k+ list though?

